# Anyone need a new hammer?



## futz (Sep 17, 2009)

These look great! :thumbup:

Go through the slideshow. There's one other tool there.


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

My bad, I thought you meant a Victory Hammer.

Mark


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

I like that scooter Mark. That would look super cool in my garage.


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> I like that scooter Mark. That would look super cool in my garage.


Thanks, it would look cool in mine too but right now it is in my son's garage and his Victory is in mine. Something about keeping the battery charged while my shoulder heals. :wheelchair:

Mark


----------

